# Favourite Computer Games



## ian

Well my favourite computer games, I go back to the days of the VIC20, when I used to make my own on those datacasettes. Then on to the Commodore 64, my favourite game there was Ghostbusters, the pc, I was addicted to Doom, on the mobile phone was a Snake Addict, then on playstation one, my favourite game was Medal of Honor, also my favourite game on the PC. 
Oh yeah, and as for flash games, my favourite is Mars Attack. I could play that for hours on end.
Playstation 2's are down in price, but these days I spend most of my time webmeistering, so dont spend much time playing games.


----------



## zkiller

although i finished the game in one night, i would say that max payne 2 was the best i have played so far. however, i think both half-life 2 and call of duty will blow it away.


----------



## [tab]

Colin McRae Rally (2).


----------



## zkiller

i liked that game too, untill it crashed on me one day and wouldn't start back up.


----------



## ian

I never much cared for rally car racing, the cars were too hard to control....
I need precision steering...


----------



## zkiller

in my opinion, the best drivers in the world are rally drivers! they are really good drifters!


----------



## Christopher

I can't play games on the computer, I need a controller! The only games I like on the computer are the strat games, Starcraft, Warcraft, Command and Conquer etc. But I get bored of them easily.


----------



## zkiller

wow, a quick reply box!  sweet!!! 

anyways... i like starcraft, it's very addictive once you get a game started, but i don't play it very often anymore.


----------



## Christopher

Starcraft Ghost coming (is?) out  First person shooter though =/ Wonder how it'll turn out.


----------



## zkiller

sounds interesting.


----------



## Christopher

I'm a fan of the Final Fantasy games. One of the reasons I got PS2


----------



## AainaalyaA

My fav. used to be Prince of Persia.. I heard that they've come with the latest version in 3 d or something like that... another onetime fav, was GODS... I like scrolling games.. but my all time fav. would have to be The Sims series... SimCities, SimTowers, The Sims... et all ....


----------



## zkiller

i really liked the original sim city. sim city 3000 is alright, but the sims just annoy me.


----------



## AainaalyaA

with all the cheats in store, do they still annoy you? I've just started creating roofs... and paintings for downloads.. I think I'll plonk these somewhere someday..


----------



## ian

I have never tried the sims. Is that played online?


----------



## AainaalyaA

theres 2 version... thesimsonline is the online version, the other one is the cd version which you'd need to install and play it... basically a doll-house with you playing "god"... and there's the 2nd version of the sims out there i think already... need to find the deluxe edition to be able to do more..


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

my favorite game would have to be sonic the hedgehog 2 on the sega genisis.  i spent countless hours playing it.  doom for pc was another favorite of mine.  the best racing game would have to be gran turismo on the psx.  great vision and realism.  as for strategy warcraft 3 hooked me in.


----------



## littlenicky

OMG IM ADDICTED TO STARCRAFT AND STILL PLAY IT SINCE IT CAME OUT! other than the fact that my old computer sucked and the best game i could play was starcraft its still an ownage game but im thiking of going more to wc3 that game also owns.
P.S. i live right next to blizzard i hope to work there in the future...but for now im a dumass


----------



## littlethug_69

unreal tournament 2003, far cry and halo


----------



## whatsmydingo

Doom =Þ
Just can't blast enough demons


----------



## nomav6

ZELDA, DOOM, TONY HAWK all 5 of them, and of course HALO


----------



## K-Dawg

My favorite computer games are Warcraft III: Frozen Throne, StarCraft, Comand and Conquer Generals, Halo. Those are like my top games, but i still like a few others. But if anyone wants to play them online PM me or something.


----------



## Sin Adam

On the PC, i'm a strategy sim freak. I play hours and hours on Command and Conquer : Zero Hour and SimCity 4 Rush Hour. That's not to say I'm not a First Person Shooter fan. Lately, i've been playing Far Cry. It's not a bad game. Gorgeous sceneries though. But as far as PC games, Simulations and 1st-Person-Shooters (or anything that involves 1st-person views) are the only ones I like. For other genres, I love them better on consoles.


----------



## prodo

I like doom3, need for speed most wanted, big oil


----------



## mrjack

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is my favourite right now. Though I'm looking forward to getting 1944 D-Day: Operation Overlord and Alan Wake.


----------



## Blue

My favorite game would have to be Half Life 2... I played the single player campaign over and over in a row!(at least six times). Never have I played a game like this to death. Also I just wanted to comment quickly on the following.



> I can't play games on the computer, I need a controller!



I never really understand this comment when I see it. Controllers like this http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=9069 and also there are ones like this http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=12183 (K well that last one is new and I just seen it today). With any decent PC game, you should not need to program the controller and you don't with many. Many newer games (several older) are plug and play (controller wise) NFS Underground 1&2 and Most wanted, The last few Tomb Raider games and many more. Anyway I just wanted to comment on that one. No disrespect intended.


----------



## shenry

Commander Keen 4 Secret of the Oracle

I love that DOS game


----------



## sup2jzgte

My favorite games are as follows:


Doom

Maniac Mansion

Duke Nukem

Cave Man Games

California Games



I know I'm old school


----------



## Archangel

Wing Commander 4: The price of Freedom

I fell in love with that game the first time i played it..  the intro movie,... phenomenal,..  and the whole storyline,.. better than most games around.
too bad they dont make games like that anymore,.. becayse i really liked it.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

hmm...

Call of Duty: UO
World Of Warcraft xD
CoD2
C&C generals

theyre my top 4, not in order though.


----------



## pokemon87654

PC
Call of duty
Battlefield 1942, 2. 
CS:S, 1.6


----------



## Nini

Ah, i dont play many comp games because they waste my time, but i do on xbox. Anyways comp games? Probably the few ive tried I'd say realistic ones like MC Flight Sim(only if i were good at it) and other of that type.


----------



## DCIScouts

One of my new favorites is CivCity Rome.  Great game that is pretty complex, but very defined and outlined in what is required in order to encourage growth and wealth.


----------



## Bobo

Pac-Man


----------



## shenry

sup2jzgte said:


> My favorite games are as follows:
> 
> 
> Doom
> 
> Maniac Mansion
> 
> Duke Nukem
> 
> Cave Man Games
> 
> California Games
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm old school



I dont blame ya DOS games are great.They are all DOS games right?I mean Doom and Duke Nukem is but.....


----------



## sup2jzgte

shenry said:


> I dont blame ya DOS games are great.They are all DOS games right?I mean Doom and Duke Nukem is but.....



ooooohhhhh yesss Dos at it's best


----------



## thebeginning

the games i've played the most have been jedi knight 2 (jedi outcast), red alert 2, red alert, max payne, unreal tournament and UT04, quake 4, and of course the halo series for xbox.  everything else is PC.


----------



## malawika

Wolf, Duke Nukem, Doom... Etc Later I Loved Counter Strike (1.5, 1.6) And Now Unfortunately I Haven't A Free Time For Games.

Who Remember Game Called 'sokoban'?


----------



## malawika

When I wrote "sokoban" in Google I found thisss:

http://www.pimpernel.com/sokoban/sokoban.html


----------



## DrCuddles

I've got to admit, im addicted to WarRock at the moment, but my favourites are:

World of Warcraft
Halo (1,2,3)
Red Faction
Break Quest
Glacon
Command N Conquer (all of them)
Warcraft (all of them)
Spider Man 3
Unreat TOurnament (all of em)
UT 3 - needs its own line coz its gonna be so amazing
Delta Force (all of em)
Doom (All of em)
Duke Nukem (All of em)
Crystal Caves
Quake (all of em especially 1+4)
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Acadamy

And yep i play most of em these days, the ones im playing now are in red, so very very addictive, and yea i can have all the red oens on the go at once  Gaming mad i am


----------



## ronaldo9

I like play sports game like Winning Eleven(WE) and NBA.
But I don't like play FIFA.It's not a good game as WE.


----------

